# Porlock Hill - a cautionary tale



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Older daughter and son-in-law decided to take a short cut down Porlock Hill on their second outing in their M-reg Compass Nagivator.

The brakes gave out completely as they neared the bottom, and although they've lived to tell the tale they had some scarey moments as the 'van careered down the steepest part of the hill, going faster and faster until the SIL eventually managed to pull it to a halt by hanging onto the handbrake for grim life.

Now I'm blaming myself to some extent a) for not warning them about the horrors of Porlock Hill (and Sutton Bank) as my dad did for me, but more importantly b) for not insisting they get the brake fluid changed immediately after picking up the van.

Seems the fluid absorbs water over time, and it's the water boiling with the heat generated by sustained heavy braking that causes the complete loss of all braking power.

I suspect many second-hand motorhomes (and cars for that matter) don't get their brake fluid changed in the year prior to sale, so it makes sense to get it done as soon as possible and hang the (not very great) cost involved.

The Navigator, incidentally, is a little belter: it's on the VW 2.5 non-turbo diesel, has only done 15,000-ish miles from new and is pretty much unmarked inside.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Glad they are ok Mike, useful advice... The hill the other way into Lynton/Lynmouth was loads of fun in my '67 commer in December!! (single circuit drums all-round and no power assistance) - I expect a lot of you can remember these kind of brake!



John


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Glad they are safe Mike! 8O 

Been there, done it and lived to tell the tale...........in an RV! :roll: 
Brakes started cooking half way down so we managed to pull in and let them cool off, but scary all the same ! :?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

When I was 17 in 1962 & had my first car [1947 Austin 8] [cost £28] me & a mate went off 'touring' & after calling out the AA a couple of times [they were more friendly in them far off days] we reached Porlock hill and could not get the car to go up so we turned round and went up in reverse gear . . never again 8O


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Mike,

Yeah, I had a similar experience in an old VW golf some years ago travelling around that coast line and did not realize what the problem was until I checked it out at a garage that day. It really is scary especially not realising the cause.

Good point about the brake fluid absorbing water, I think I will get it changed on our 10 year old 4500Kg Eura Mobil ASAP. May improve the braking performance?

Regards.

Ashers.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for that warning Mike.
Hope you don't mind but as it's about safety I copied it and put it on another site I belong to.
Greygit.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi went up last year from minehead on A39 to damage barton ....lovely view when we got to the top my mrs had no nails left :wink: i can concur with the brakes thou!! 8O !!!
becarful use your gears!!!

ray :wink:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

break fluid should be changed every three years see here http://www.bgprod.com/blendr/brakeFluid.html


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Extract from Spartan Chassis handbook>
Braking on down hill grades:

Rule of thumb:

Start down the grade at the speed you wish to be at, at the bottom. 
Shift in to low gear and monitor your speed. If your speed increases aprox 5mph faster than your desired speed, say 40mph, apply the brakes with moderate to heavy pressure to bring your speed back to 40 or below and release the brake, NEVER RIDE THE BRAKES.

Reapply the brakes as required to slow the vehicle to your desired speed, repeat until no longer required.

I followed this proceedure when crossing the High Atlas which has some hair raising bends and very steep long gradients.. (see recent post by Detourer) never had a problem with 'brake fade' .. and I assure you my desired speed was much lower than 40.. :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If you get your van serviced at main dealers they should do this as it is part of the service schedule. It will be in the service book when each manufacture recommends it to be changed. IMHO I would get it done every 3 years, a small price to pay for the peace of mind. I would always confirm with the dealer if they have done it ( I am a bit suspisious of them) and ask what type of fluid they have put it. If they have just changed it they should no what they put in it. If they don't I would be careful and make more enquiries. I speak from experience of a car main dealer, they said they had but it turned out they hadn't.

I always use the gears aswell, you can come down most hills in 2nd or 3rd and only use the brakes occasionally.

Richard...


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've been up and down Porlock Hill in my car quite often, even towed my trailer up it once. I use first gear in both directions on the bottom bit, and going down use the brakes just to check my speed. I've always got to the bottom with the car in one piece. I'd lived in the area for several years before plucking up the courage to try it though!

You also want to watch Countisbury Hill at the Lynmouth end of the A39. The sheep like to sleep on the tarmac, and it's a long way down if you go over the edge!

I prefer the inland route via Wheddon Cross and Simonsbath. The hills are gentler, but you do miss the views on the open moorland on the A39.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

A nice link to see the hill in all it's glory

http://www.martynhicks.co.uk/personal/html/exmoor/porlockhill.html


----------

